# Maltese in Franklin County Shelter



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Today we saw a little girl maltese in the local shelter. She was just operated on and will go on the adoption floor or to a rescue group tomorrow. Do not know anything about her except that they picked her up as a stray. This is just an FYI as most little dogs get adopted quickly here.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Praying she gets adopted soon!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

She just went on the web site name is Kacey listed as a maltese mix at 1 year old and 8.9 lbs. No picture yet. Franklin County Dog Shelter.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I too hope that she finds a forever home!!! I'll keep looking at the website. Is it just Franklin County Dog Shelter?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Correct, We also like Spike, but he is not a maltese.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

She got adopted today. Cute little one do not last long.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that's wonderful!!! I saw her on their website!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I see Spike, he's cute!!


----------



## Kathy Tobacco (Oct 23, 2013)

That is one awesome thing about having an infinitely adoptable pet. I would never give an animal away but once a cat escaped and I worried she would not live unless I found her and I never did. Chips can migrate. Things can happen but I can't imagine a maltese languishing long at a shelter. I am sure it has happened but at least a maltese has more of a chance. Thank God that puppy found a home. I would have taken her in a second.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, but they do languish at shelters, especially if they are not young and perfect.  Ask any of the Malteee rescue organizations.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

mss said:


> Oh, but they do languish at shelters, especially if they are not young and perfect.  Ask any of the Malteee rescue organizations.



So very true  . I'm always so thankful when a Maltese doesn't make a Top 10 kind of list for this reason. Always hoping if there is less interest and attention in a breed it will discourage BYB and mills from producing as many. Supply / Demand kind of thing. Wishful thinking? Maybe. I so desperately want to wake up one morning and not be worried about how many fluffs will die on the streets, shelters, suffer unthinkable cruelty etc. It is truly heartbreaking.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

We must somehow get people to spay & neuter their dogs! Go to our animal control & see what dogs are not getting fixed! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

*On the news today about a maltese abandoned...*

Yes, it is so sad how some people treat their animals. It is on our local news that a Maltese was abandoned in a local Wal-Mart parking lot in the freezing cold. Fortunately someone found him (I think he was a male?)before he died. 

He was on the news last night and today...a very cute little pup. Said once they got all the fur off him (evidently was matted/overgrown?) they found he had a large growth on his back end that they removed. He was shaking on the news. 

I hope he finds a new loving forever home soon.

They said they were naming him Wally. 

Linda


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Well people abuse their children so I guess this should not surprise us. But they are so defenseless and trusting .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

*Here is the article about him:*

Pocono Lake, Monroe County – A man in the Mount Pocono WalMart parking lot saw a car pull up, toss out a box, and drive away. 
Then he saw the box move and went to investigate. There was what appeared to be a Maltese dog. The man took the dog to the Pocono Lake Animal Hospital. Veterinary Technician Moe Othman said, "When she came into the front door I was surprised, it was a ball of fur. It didn't even look like a dog." 

The staff named the dog “Walli” because of where she was found. Veterinarian Tom Miller said, "It was one of those really, really, really bitter cold freezing nights. I don't have any question she would have died. She would have frozen out there in the parking lot." The doctor discovered the dog was about 12 years old. Her fur was matted, her toe nails curled under, and she had a tumor near her tail that he removed.

Now Walli is happy and getting better every day. "She's just a real, real sweetheart of a dog,” said Miller. 

The vet donated thousands of dollars worth of care but didn’t want to take credit. He said all the credit goes to the anonymous person who rescued the animal. He said, "It was really the guy that was so nice to stop and just take the time and pick this dog up that's really the sort of hero in this whole thing."

Several families have already expressed interest in adopting the dog. She will likely have a new home by the end of the week.


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

So glad things turned out well for her. We had a case here a couple of weeks ago where someone threw a small 4 pound dog out of a moving car. Thankfully someone saw it happen and immediately took the dog to the Humane Society:

_JACKSONVILLE, Fla. -- It began as a car ride, until it turned tragic. The *Jacksonville Humane Society* said somebody tossed a four pound Chihuahua out of a moving car, leaving it on the side of the road.

A good Samaritan saw it happen and pulled over, scooped up the little dog, they are now calling Abby, and rushed her to the Jacksonville Humane Society.
But her injuries were severe. Both of her front legs have a bilateral fracture in the radius bone. Dr. Thomas McNicholas with *Affliated Veterinary Specialists* is putting a plate in both legs to help her heal.

"Then at four weeks, we will get her out of the splints and the bone really tends to strengthen up after that," he said.

It is a tough surgery for such a little dog..._


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Its why I like working at the shelter for the sick and injured dogs. They need a chance at a new life.


----------

